# Does anyone hunt B.F. Grant for hogs?



## CoreyB1990 (Aug 29, 2014)

So i been looking at local hog hunts and they are anywhere from $400 -$800 a hunt for 1-2 meat hogs. I just recently found out that B.F. Grant WMA off of Godfrey road in Eatonton has hogs and was wanting to know if any of yall have been out there and killed/seen any hogs out there? The reason i ask is because i much rather drive 30min to a WMA and kill something myself than pay $500 for a hog hunt.
Thanks


----------



## Milkman (Aug 29, 2014)

There are hogs at BFG, just not in abundance like some other places.

Oaky Woods WMA near Warner Robbins/Perry has a large hog population. Lots of folks shoot them down there.  Do a search on Oaky Woods and you will find some info.

Good Luck !!!


----------



## CoreyB1990 (Aug 29, 2014)

Milkman said:


> There are hogs at BFG, just not in abundance like some other places.
> 
> Oaky Woods WMA near Warner Robbins/Perry has a large hog population. Lots of folks shoot them down there.  Do a search on Oaky Woods and you will find some info.
> 
> Good Luck !!!



Thanks for the Info/reply!


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 29, 2014)

At one time B.F. was slap covered with em. Killed and trapped em mostly off. Id hit big indian creek and just walk and walk and walk and then walk. Your bound to run across one.


----------



## CoreyB1990 (Aug 30, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> At one time B.F. was slap covered with em. Killed and trapped em mostly off. Id hit big indian creek and just walk and walk and walk and then walk. Your bound to run across one.



cool man thanks for the info!


----------



## skoaleric (Sep 4, 2014)

Ocmulgee WMA has way more hogs than oaky woods...oaky has been hammered pretty hard the last couple of years. They are there, just harder to Hunt.


----------



## Garnto88 (Sep 4, 2014)

Neither oaky or ocmulgee has near the hogs as Bfgrant.  You just have to find them .......


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 8, 2014)

CoreyB1990 said:


> So i been looking at local hog hunts and they are anywhere from $400 -$800 a hunt for 1-2 meat hogs. I just recently found out that B.F. Grant WMA off of Godfrey road in Eatonton has hogs and was wanting to know if any of yall have been out there and killed/seen any hogs out there? The reason i ask is because i much rather drive 30min to a WMA and kill something myself than pay $500 for a hog hunt.
> Thanks



Yes, you do!! Unless you want to go on a Night hunt with Thermal scopes on high tech weapons(thats on my bucket list)..........Get to a WMA and GO MAN GO! Just go into the wind.......there are pretty much hogs Everywhere here in GA and on every WMA....I'd spend a day at the closest one first.

Just remember, if its not raining, very few hogs will be moving during mid day, so early AM or last light is best. During the day, go slow and use your nose............. you may walk up on one bedding down


----------



## CoreyB1990 (Sep 8, 2014)

awesome thanks yall for the info and help!


----------

